# reponse automatique d' absence



## patlek (6 Février 2014)

Bonjour...

En principe: quand on reçoit une réponse automatique d' absence en réponse a un mail envoyé, le mail est reçu?

Ou par sécurité, faut il le renvoyer une fois la date d' absence passée (Ou est ce inutile)??
(Ou celà pourrait il etre mal vu??)


----------



## Aliboron (6 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> quand on reçoit une réponse automatique d'absence en réponse a un mail envoyé, le mail est reçu ?


Bien entendu. D'ailleurs, s'il n'était pas reçu, tu ne recevrais pas de "réponse automatique d'absence"... 

Bon, on peut chipoter en disant que le message est "reçu" par le serveur (ou - plus rare - par l'ordinateur resté branché) du destinataire mais que celui-là n'en prendra pas connaissance avant son retour (sauf s'il consulte sa messagerie à distance, évidemment). En fait, on peut dire que la réponse automatique est justement là pour te faire savoir que le message est bien parvenu, mais qu'il ne faut pas t'étonner de ne pas avoir de réponse ou de commentaire avant le retour du destinataire.

A moins, évidemment, de tomber sur un correspondant farfelu qui aurait mis en place une règle supprimant automatiquement tous les messages reçus pendant l'absence mais prenant la peine de faire croire que tout s'est bien passé. Ce genre de situations doit être assez rare...



patlek a dit:


> Ou par sécurité, faut il le renvoyer une fois la date d'absence passée (Ou est ce inutile) ??


C'est donc inutile de le renvoyer, sinon ça fera doublon.


----------



## patlek (6 Février 2014)

Bon, je vais considerer qu'" il est reçu.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2014)

c'est l'effet à double tranchant des pratiques de réponses automatiques ( ou des accusés de reception)

ca se veut informatif alors qu'en fait ca ne sert pas à grand chose
(voire crée de la confusion)
--
en terme d'acheminement quasi tous les messages arrivent
Quand il y a un probleme technique d'acheminement  l'expediteur en est avisé
les delivery failure

ensuite sauf si c'est pour raisons imperatives ( juridiques ou  echanges autour d'un projet important,   pour justifier une non réponse détaillée ou absence )
 les " j'ai recu" ou envoi avec accusé de reception , ca ne sert ... quasi à rien

le destinataire répondra quand il repondra s'il a quelque chose à répondre


----------



## Aliboron (6 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est l'effet à double tranchant des pratiques de réponses automatiques (ou des accusés de reception) : ca se veut informatif alors qu'en fait ca ne sert pas à grand chose (voire crée de la confusion)


Pas d'accord. Ce sont deux choses fondamentalement différentes. Informer l'interlocuteur qu'on est absent et qu'on ne pourra pas donner de réponse avant le xxx, c'est donner une information tout à fait pertinente et utile (généralement, ça s'accompagne en plus des coordonnées d'une autre personne à contacter en cas d'urgence). 

C'est très différent d'une réponse (ou absence de réponse) à une demande d'accusé de réception que le destinataire peut ignorer, délibérément ou tout simplement parce que son logiciel n'est pas paramétré pour ça (vu qu'il n'y a pas de véritable standard). C'est pour le coup quelque chose de très peu fiable, en effet. Sauf si c'est une pratique convenue à l'intérieur d'une structure (très courant à l'intérieur d'une entreprise équipée d'un serveur Exchange) mais il s'agit alors d'un fonctionnement "privé". 

Pour être vache (et surtout faire un bon mot) je dirais qu'ici, c'est toi qui crées de la confusion en amalgamant deux choses fondamentalement différentes.


----------



## patlek (6 Février 2014)

C' est surtout que le message est assez succint...


Dear Sir or Madam,

I am currently out of office and will be back on 03.02.2014.


Et donc, j' hésitais a renvoyer le mail. 
Je verrais la semaine prochaine.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> I am currently out of office and will be back on 03.02.2014.
> .


remarque le gars est amusant , on est le 6 et il est en theorie revenu le 3
comme quoi le gars soit n'est pas revenu , soit pas pressé de traiter son courrier " à répondre"


----------



## patlek (6 Février 2014)

Haaa... ménon.

J' ai envoyé un mail la semaine dernière, et j' ai eut la réponse automatique.

Et vu que en principe, le destinataire est de retour, j' hésitais a renvoyer le mail aujourd'hui.
Pour etre sûr de sa réception.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2014)

la  chose que ca indique c'est que soit il est pas là , soit  il est revenu mais très occupé , soit ce message là n'est pas sa priorité

renvoyer une relance pourrait etre mal pris

--
il y a un principe assez simple
les gens repondent
soit par *obligation* impérative 
soit parce qu'ils ont *envie* de répondre


----------



## Aliboron (6 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> J'ai envoyé un mail la semaine dernière, et j'ai eu la réponse automatique. Et vu que en principe, le destinataire est de retour, j'hésitais a renvoyer le mail aujourd'hui. Pour être sûr de sa réception.


Faudra tout de même que tu arrives à voir comment tu pourrais obtenir un message d'absence en réponse à un courriel qui n'aurait pas été reçu :rateau:. Ça tiendrait de la divination ou d'une autre forme de magie, probablement... 


Note qui n'a rien à voir : on ne met pas d'espace après l'apostrophe.


----------



## patlek (6 Février 2014)

La pratique pourrait etre: je pars en vacances, je ferme ma boite mail, et je mets une réponse automatique.


----------



## Aliboron (6 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> La pratique pourrait etre : je pars en vacances, je ferme ma boite mail, et je mets une réponse automatique.


Et tu la "mets" où ta réponse automatique ? Qu'est-ce qui va en déclencher l'envoi ?


----------



## patlek (6 Février 2014)

Mais je la mets sur le serveur ma réponse automatique, et c' est quand un mail taperat à la porte que çà déclencherat.

Voilà, voilà...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> La pratique pourrait etre: je pars en vacances, je ferme ma boite mail, et je mets une réponse automatique.


en passant tout ca est assez rigolo

Avant l'inter pas net on ne faisait pas renvoyer un mot  par la  gardienne -secretaire  à tout le monde pour dire qu'on est pas là et qu'on  reprendra  contact  plus tard ( ou pas) 


sous des pretexte de ""politesse " c'est en fait assez " je me la pète grave , faut absolument que  le monde sache pourquoi je réponds pas"
mais  coco , tes correspondants pour la plupart  ils en ont RIEN à foutre mais alors rien de rien  , ils veulent une vraie réponse ou aucune ,  et rien à foutre  de re re - re-recevoir des avis pollueurs de boites aux lettres
donc coco  soit tu reponds toi même une vraie réponse   soit tu réponds pas et là les gens commenceront à ( peut être)  te respecter pour ton sens de l'efficacité et sans envoi de messages inutiles

---


effet pervers de ces avis
 à force de donner des indices webbiens( genre statuts de fessebouque)  sur leurs déplacements et absences, certains se sont retrouvés avec des maisons visitées siphonnées


----------



## Aliboron (7 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Mais je la mets sur le serveur ma réponse automatique, et c'est quand un mail tapera à la porte que ça déclenchera.


Oui, ben on peut résumer : quand le message sera reçu, il déclenchera l'envoi de la réponse, donc le message est bien reçu&#8230; 



pascalformac a dit:


> Avant l'inter pas net on ne faisait pas renvoyer un mot  par la  gardienne -secretaire  à tout le monde pour dire qu'on est pas là et qu'on reprendra contact  plus tard (ou pas)


Ah, tu oublies que les PTT (à l'époque, France Télécom, c'était "les PTT") offraient (gratuitement) le service des "abonnés absents". Remarque, tu n'as peut-être pas connu.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2014)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ah, tu oublies que les PTT (à l'époque, France Télécom, c'était "les PTT") offraient (gratuitement) le service des "abonnés absents". Remarque, tu n'as peut-être pas connu.


ca ne s'appliquait pas au courrier, uniquement le telefonkison

concernant le courrier il y a avait l'option de transfert physique du courrier vers lieu de vacances ( mais l'expediteur n'en était pas informé)


----------



## patlek (7 Février 2014)

Bon, j' ai eu la confirmation de la réception.


----------

